# AbsoluTTe 32



## TT Owners Club

Issue 32 of the club magazine is just around the corner so for those of you who are about to expire :wink: now is the time to renew your Premium membership


----------



## A3DFU

Think mine runs out *after* A32?


----------



## NaughTTy

A3DFU said:


> Think mine runs out *after* A32?


Mine too... I think!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Yours expires with 31 Paul so you need to renew now


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Hi Andrew, please could you tell me if I have to renew now? I am member since August 2011.

Thank you!

Cheers


----------



## NaughTTy

Wallsendmag said:


> Yours expires with 31 Paul so you need to renew now


Damn! :lol:

I'll get it sorted


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

I just renewed for two years Premium Membership now 8) 8)

Cheers


----------



## A3DFU

ExcellenTT


----------



## Redtoy

Hi, can you tell me if I need to renew now or after 32 ? Thanks , Gary


----------



## NaughTTy

Wallsendmag said:


> Yours expires with 31 Paul so you need to renew now


Just thinking... have I missed a copy then Andrew?


----------



## Wallsendmag

NaughTTy said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours expires with 31 Paul so you need to renew now
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking... have I missed a copy then Andrew?
Click to expand...

Not yet but very soon you will have :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

Wallsendmag said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours expires with 31 Paul so you need to renew now
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking... have I missed a copy then Andrew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet but very soon you will have :wink: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I will get it done but It's going to have to wait until I've been paid this month as I've had a very expensive few weeks


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Hi,
Have you been sent AbsoluTTe 32?

Cheers


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

It should be with us by the end of the week


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Great! Many thanks.

Best regards


----------



## Wallsendmag

Redtoy said:


> Hi, can you tell me if I need to renew now or after 32 ? Thanks , Gary


Hi Gary missed your post.
Your membership ends with issue 31 so you need to renew now


----------



## A3DFU

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> It should be with us by the end of the week


Please will you send me two mags?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

A3DFU said:


> Mrs Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be with us by the end of the week
> 
> 
> 
> Please will you send me two mags?
Click to expand...

Will do


----------



## Redtoy

Wallsendmag said:


> Redtoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can you tell me if I need to renew now or after 32 ? Thanks , Gary
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gary missed your post.
> Your membership ends with issue 31 so you need to renew now
Click to expand...

Renewed today


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just in time


----------



## Wallsendmag

32 is all wrapped up and ready for the post office in the morning so if you haven't renewed yet now is the time.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

So I guess I will have another little box to add to the collection soon :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> So I guess I will have another little box to add to the collection soon :wink: :lol:


Indeed


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Should I feel guilty getting 50 copy's of Absolute and only paying for one :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Try 101 lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wallsendmag said:


> Try 101 lol


----------



## NaughTTy

I've been trying to renew but password doesn't seem to be working. Tried all my regular passwords and nothing works. Sent for a new password (twice) but not had an email through :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

NaughTTy said:


> I've been trying to renew but password doesn't seem to be working. Tried all my regular passwords and nothing works. Sent for a new password (twice) but not had an email through :?


I've updated your password to " password" best to change it when you log in :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wallsendmag said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to renew but password doesn't seem to be working. Tried all my regular passwords and nothing works. Sent for a new password (twice) but not had an email through :?
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated your password to " password" best to change it when you log in :wink:
Click to expand...

Think I will get in first :twisted: :wink: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

Wallsendmag said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to renew but password doesn't seem to be working. Tried all my regular passwords and nothing works. Sent for a new password (twice) but not had an email through :?
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated your password to " password" best to change it when you log in :wink:
Click to expand...

Hmmm - that didn't work either


----------



## Wallsendmag

Try now


----------



## NaughTTy

Result! Thanks Andy 

*Edit - and all sorted


----------



## jamman

Thanks got the magazine.

Matt B sure has changed a lot (Page23) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## burns

Hmmm, I noticed that too. :? Bloody typical that someone would mess up the names on my article. :roll: Just glad it's not my error.

Still, it's the first time I've ever been a centrefold! :lol: Last time, too, I'll wager!


----------



## A3DFU

jamman said:


> Matt B sure has changed a lot (Page23) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oops. My mistake


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B sure has changed a lot (Page23) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. My mistake
Click to expand...

Go stand in the corner Dani!!! Go on..........over there -------->


----------



## A3DFU

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B sure has changed a lot (Page23) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. My mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go stand in the corner Dani!!! Go on..........over there -------->
Click to expand...

Yes Sir
[clicking my virtual heels] :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

lol............good girl maybe me chuckle @ the virtual heels bit.


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Who is the handsome gentleman on page 43  :lol: ?

Many thanks for the magazine I received today.

Cheers


----------



## marcelloTTc

Received mine friday,thanks!!!

ps: Jorge you are many photogenic...


----------



## malstt

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Who is the handsome gentleman on page 43  :lol: ?
> 
> You must mean page 40.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

> You must mean page 40.  :lol: :lol:


Eerrr yes, yes, my mistake, sorry :lol:



marcelloTTc said:


> Received mine friday,thanks!!!
> 
> ps: Jorge you are many photogenic...


[/quote]


----------



## j8keith

Just got back from Dubai to find number 32 in the pile of post, another brilliant effort by all concerned many thanks.


----------

